# Questions on fishing from beach in PC.



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

Taking a small vacation in a few weeks to PCB and would like to fish off the beach just for fun since I won't be able to go out and hit the blue water. My concerns are weather or not it's legal to fish anywhere on the beach and what I need to do so? Also any advice on rigs, bait and tactics would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

There are no areas in PC along the beach that are closed. There are limited access points along some stretches of the beach but you are completely legal to fish there. I am on the west end and it has been fairly slow bite. But there has been some pompano and reds all coming in on pompano rigs with shrimp or fleas. I have seen a couple good schools of slot to slightly over slot reds just about everytime I walk the beach. They have been very spooky and not willing to eat a jig, i think that is mostly due to the very clear water.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

If you are familiar with catfishing and have any long poles you should be good. Build you some sand spikes out of 1 1/4"-2" PVC by cutting a steep angle in the bottom, 45 isn't enough. I like mine about 5' and then pound about 2' into the sand. Build or buy some double dropper rigs and get some fishbites, shrimp, long lasting bait or pealed fresh dead shrimp.and put it on a #1 circle hook with a 1-4 oz pyramid weight, dedpending on the surf. Frozen squid works ok too. That will catch you a lot of fish like whiting, pompano, spade fish........basically anything that is close to shore. If you want something bigger get some 10/0 or bigger circle hooks and some 7x7 strand wire. Put the hook through the eyes, up the jaw or in the middle of one of those smaller fish that you caught after it is cut in half or butterflied and walk out to the first sand bar and sling it out as far as you can around sun down. If you don't want to catch a shark do the same thing without the wire, more than likely it will bite through your line.............maybe.

If you like bass fishing more or just want to try something else get some kastmasters. The bigger ones cast farther and it doesn't seem to matter how big they are. If fish are biting they will hit them. I've caught croakers, ladyfish, trout, and hardtails on them and I've got a friend who swears he gets hit by small sharks using them all the time. I don't know if spanish makeral are ever close to the surf, but I hear they will hit them too.


----------



## broach0018 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey thanks guys! I'll probably be doing most of my fishing at night since I'll be with family all day. We are staying at shores of panama so after the crowd dies I'll be out there. Anything different I should think about since it will be after dark. Also I will need a three day fishing license to if I'm not mistaken? Thanks again.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bigger and toothier critters come in close after dark. Have something to cut your line with in case you pull in something you aren’t comfortable landing by yourself.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't try walking a bloody chunk of fish out much more than thigh deep around dusk (even if it's still light out)...lots of the bigguns start to come in around that time.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I would go at the crack before everyone is up


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Some of my best surf fishing has been from first light till 8am.


----------

